# Updating Stock Prices in Excel



## Bodhi2500 (19 June 2006)

Hi,

Does anyone know a way/method to auto-update current or end-of-day stock prices into a customised excel spread sheet? Preferably a free addin or something similar would be great.
Thanks

___________
Bodhi


----------



## carmo (19 June 2006)

Are you after the complete ASX list or just selective stocks ?


----------



## Bodhi2500 (19 June 2006)

Hi Carmo



			
				carmo said:
			
		

> Are you after the complete ASX list or just selective stocks ?




I am wanting to update selective stock prices into specific cells in an already formated excel spread sheet. 

Thanks

_________
Bodhi


----------



## bullmarket (19 June 2006)

Hi Bodhi2500

I download free ASX price data into an Excel spreadsheet from the investor ninemas website using the Advance Finder tool or by market index from the S&P Website

Sometimes downloading straight into a temporary spreadsheet doesn't work from these sites and so I have to copy and paste the data into a txt file and then load that txt file into a spreadsheet......can be a bit messy because you might have to clean up the data a bit first before loading the txt files into Excel.

I then use Excel's *Lookup function (using company codes as input) * to enter share prices into appropriate cells.

If interested, the average market PER's spreadsheet I uploaded on this site a few months back uses the above method.

Hope this helps..

bullmarket


----------



## carmo (20 June 2006)

I am with National Online Trading, where I have various Watch Screens, which you make up yourself by entering the asx codes. I simply just Copy (Control C) and Paste (Control V) into a Excel "worksheet". Then in that "worksheet" I highlight the "Last" price column and use the "Paste Special" in the "Edit" on the toolbar to move the prices to my spreadsheet.
Hope I explained this OK and iy helps.


----------



## rozella (20 June 2006)

I use many spreadsheets each day, & one of those has between 100 & 300 stocks (some stocks changing from day to day) which requires the last price updated mainly after close.  This can be a very time consuming exercise to cut & paste or make new watchlists from brokers sites etc.

I use Sanford Pro to update my excel for this, but it is not for free.  Firstly you must subscribe to Sanford Pro for $77/month then the add-on DDE link is an extra $35/month, total $112/month.  You can't have the DDE link without Sanford Pro.

It is a great feature, as all you do is click update or don't update when you open your spreadsheet & it is done.....one move.

I have been with Sanford since they commenced & just have a small account there now & don't use many of their other options as I use the webiress platform for most of my work.  

I was hoping someone will post a similar service at a more reasonable price, using only 1 move to update......maybe Sanford is the best value ?


----------



## TraderPro (21 June 2006)

I've got one answer for you:

Yahoo Finance has a
"download to spreadsheet option" at the bottom of their quote pages
e.g.
http://finance.yahoo.com/q/hp?s=BHP

Hope thats helpful

BTW (Its FREE!)


----------



## Lismore (15 December 2006)

Hey Bodhi

Sorry this is six months late but it might help others.

http://www.vertex42.com/ExcelTemplates/excel-stock-quotes.html
Is a useful excel spreadsheet that automatically imports share prices (20 min delayed) it also has open, close volume etc....

You can enter what shares you want AU:NAB AU:RIO etc etc.
The all ords code is $AU:AOI

From there you can do what ever you want.

To refresh the price open the external data button box.
To set it to update at set time intervals go to...
Data>Import External Data>Data Range Properties>Refresh every....

Cheers


----------



## brerwallabi (16 December 2006)

Would only recommend what Lismore states if you have broadband, as on dialup you may will encounter screen freeze in Excel.


----------

